# Suntour??



## wrongway (Aug 14, 2013)

The rear rim of my newly acquired 1966 Murray says 'Suntourcom' on the brake lever. The tires are 26" x 2.125". I'm pretty sure that none of this is correct. What would have Murray had? Bendix brakes? Tires that were 26" x 1.75?


----------



## jpromo (Aug 14, 2013)

60s Murray would have most likely been a middleweight with drop center rims. The rim may have even been stamped M.O. for Murray of Ohio. If it's a middleweight, it wouldn't have had handbrakes at all. And handbrakes on drop center rims don't work, which may be why somebody changed the rim--to add a handbrake.


----------



## wrongway (Aug 14, 2013)

I must have wrote that wrong. When I said brake lever I was referring to.....the part that the.....well, it has coaster brakes by Suntour. There are no hand brakes. I should've posted a picture.


----------



## jpromo (Aug 14, 2013)

Ah, gotcha, gotcha, the brake arm. Bike jargon. I'm sure somewhere in its life, the wheel got rusty, or some bike shop nut talked them into a whole new wheel instead of regreasing the original coaster brake. It happens. But a Bendix RB2 was likely on there originally.


----------



## wrongway (Aug 14, 2013)

I thought so......now I have to try and find the original wheels......


----------



## jpromo (Aug 14, 2013)

Chrome dropcenters like those came on just about every Murray product for 25 years so they're pretty common. Looks like you found them on your parts bike you just posted up!


----------

